# Latsky's pit of rage!



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a nice little spot to go off on any FUCKTARD You feel needs a verbal beat down. Anyone is fair game so let the rage begin!!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Fucktard #1 Vick. This fucken thick headed ass and his stupid questions that he answers himself on this stupid 3week oral cycle FUCK OFF IDIOT!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 2, 2011)

Let us not forget aries1, the biggest e-douche bag to come to I.M In quite a while.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Let us not forget aries1, the biggest e-douche bag to come to I.M In quite a while.



There's no forgetting that whiny bitch! These are the folks that I designed this spot for it like a verbal boot fucking for e heavies. Welcome Reddog let your anger rain down on these hoes


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2011)

I think Latsky is a huge shaved pussy fart. Whom hasn't hasn't scored in so long, refers to waking up with sticky underwear "A Good Night"

Go suck Meth for Cock


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Hasn't hasn't does that mean has? You are a fucktard and are the punchline to the fucken anything goes story. So go back under retlaws tit and fuck yourself! Thanks for the input come stain.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hasn't hasn't does that mean has? You are a fucktard and are the punchline to the fucken anything goes story. So go back under retlaws tit and fuck yourself! Thanks for the input come stain.




Good Catch.  Hasn't hasn't.  Double negative.  

Nobody has anything to say about GFR


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Good Catch.  Hasn't hasn't.  Double negative.
> 
> Nobody has anything to say about GFR



I'm leaving the door open for others to go off on that fucken old knob gobbler. ANY ONE is a target for rage in here bro!!


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

> You feel needs a verbal beat down. Anyone is fair game so let the rage begin!!


 

 "Verbal beat down" it says. LOL It doesn't even know "beatdown" is one word.

It seemly dishing out any "beatdowns" is equivalent to Charlie Sheen giving useful advice on sobriety.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> "Verbal beat down" it says. LOL It doesn't even know "beatdown" is one word.
> 
> It seemly dishing out any "beatdowns" is equivalent to Charlie Sheen giving useful advice on sobriety.



You are just the type of dick cheese I wanted in here so we can all circle jerk on your fat acne covered nerd face! Thanks for stopping by tongue my piss hole ass plug!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 2, 2011)

I belive there are alot of pseudo screen names running around I.M. right now. 
In particular, IMO, chill, 999, and aries1 come to mind. aries1 seems to write alot like king troll GFR. He uses words like stooge, dunce and get bent.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hasn't hasn't does that mean has? You are a fucktard and are the punchline to the fucken anything goes story. So go back under retlaws tit and fuck yourself! Thanks for the input come stain.



Damn, can't slip anything past you Mr. Perfect. You wanna unreverse the "R" on that Toy store too?


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You are just the type of dick cheese I wanted in here so we can all circle jerk on your fat acne covered nerd face!


 
You have no idea what I look like, you wretched mistake of nature.



D-Latsky said:


> Thanks for stopping by tongue my piss hole ass plug!!


 
Umm......What the fuck?



REDDOG309 said:


> I belive there are alot of pseudo screen names running around I.M. right now.
> In particular, IMO, chill, 999, and aries1 come to mind. aries1 seems to write alot like king troll GFR. He uses words like stooge, dunce and get bent.


 
Don't bother trying to put 2+2 together, comparing me with anyone here, Sherlock.

I'm one of kind and can never be duplicated or matched in good character, wit, charm, or hate.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Damn, can't slip anything past you Mr. Perfect. You wanna unreverse the "R" on that Toy store too?



Lmfao this ain't a spelling bee boy!


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lmfao this ain't a spelling bee boy!



My point exactly. So instead of bashing my typo making ass, how about you spew something from your mouth other then grammar corrections and the Captn's semen, and maybe you'll be accepted here on the boards for being other than a Board Troll


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I belive there are alot of pseudo screen names running around I.M. right now.
> In particular, IMO, chill, 999, and aries1 come to mind. aries1 seems to write alot like king troll GFR. He uses words like stooge, dunce and get bent.



You are a smart man mr reddog I've been thinking the same thing! There can't be that many anal worts trolling at the same time


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> Don't bother trying to put 2+2 together, comparing me with anyone here, Sherlock.
> 
> I'm one of kind and can never be duplicated or matched in good character, wit, charm, or hate.



I said "in my opinion", you fucking douche, do you know what that means?
It means that I think you and some of the other new trolls around here are regular I.M. members with pseudo screen names. And yes your wit is unmatched


----------



## Vick (Apr 2, 2011)

Bitterness is weakness and girls only like to hear themselves talk.


----------



## manic my friend (Apr 2, 2011)

ah, good day for this.  fuck you to every girl who likes (and goes around quoting) vince vaughn movies or sex and the city or bad girls club.  you and your fucking friends think you are SO awesome because you meet up at starfuck's to drink coffee.  you are SO avant guarde that you like the smell of your own queefs.  you walk around stupid scarves and faggot male friends saying things like OMG, TMI, or check please followed by a quaint laughter.  like it's really that goddamn funny.  go back to the art museum and talk about the "depth" of this painting......the only thing deep about you is your pussy.  and your fucking reality shows.  yah, good idea, let's waste time watching a group of idiots follow a script and scream at each other like it's real.  tiny bitches.  they have no ass and look like the back of their pants should say "kermit" instead of "pink" or "fitch".  i want to punch that champaigne flute while your drinking from it.  "but every girl needs a gay guy friend"  no, every girl needs a straight dick in the mouth!  and they all like sad movies, and they cry during them.????  real life is sad enough bitch.  you never walked through a children's hospital?  wake the fuck up.  but wait, maybe your gay world is your way of becoming oblivious to the relentless fist of nature.  i'd say your method is pretty smart. but still, fuck you.

"I'd kill everyone in this room for a drop of sweet beer"


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I belive there are alot of pseudo screen names running around I.M. right now.
> In particular, IMO, chill, 999, and aries1 come to mind. aries1 seems to write alot like king troll GFR. He uses words like stooge, dunce and get bent.


This is quite possibly the worst insult ever thrown at me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 2, 2011)

aries1 said:


> this is quite possibly the worst insult ever thrown at me.



gich


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I said "in my opinion", you fucking douche, do you know what that means?
> It means that I think you and some of the other new trolls around here are regular I.M. members with pseudo screen names. And yes your wit is unmatched


 
Yes it is, even more so in your case, numbskull.

I'm new this shithole board, so that's one strike against you.

I'm not a troll and don't use fake names, strike two against you.

And you're opinion is about as respectable as a squirrel in the middle of the road.

Three strikes, looks like you're out dumbass, as in *OUT OF YOUR MIND.*


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Vick said:


> Bitterness is weakness and girls only like to hear themselves talk.



You area bitter whiny fucken injection fearing hag with gyno.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> gich


pussy


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> Yes it is, even more so in your case, numbskull.
> 
> I'm new this shithole board, so that's one strike against you.
> 
> ...



Fuck you loser reddog takes shits tougher than you!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Holy fuck Aries1 and chill must be docking again they always seem to be around at the same time!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow!!  numbskull, tumbleweed, shithole board. yes yes your wit is unmatched.

That was a foul tip, like the head of your boyfriends cock entering your mouth


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Holy fuck Aries1 and chill must be docking again they always seem to be around at the same time!


And you never seem to log off.


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> ah, good day for this. fuck you to every girl who likes (and goes around quoting) vince vaughn movies or sex and the city or bad girls club. you and your fucking friends think you are SO awesome because you meet up at starfuck's to drink coffee. you are SO avant guarde that you like the smell of your own queefs. you walk around stupid scarves and faggot male friends saying things like OMG, TMI, or check please followed by a quaint laughter. like it's really that goddamn funny. go back to the art museum and talk about the "depth" of this painting......the only thing deep about you is your pussy. and your fucking reality shows. yah, good idea, let's waste time watching a group of idiots follow a script and scream at each other like it's real. tiny bitches. they have no ass and look like the back of their pants should say "kermit" instead of "pink" or "fitch". i want to punch that champaigne flute while your drinking from it. "but every girl needs a gay guy friend" no, every girl needs a straight dick in the mouth! and they all like sad movies, and they cry during them.???? real life is sad enough bitch. you never walked through a children's hospital? wake the fuck up. but wait, maybe your gay world is your way of becoming oblivious to the relentless fist of nature. i'd say your method is pretty smart. but still, fuck you.
> 
> "I'd kill everyone in this room for a drop of sweet beer"


 

LOL @ new pissant who bothered to come posting this shit, having not even reached 10 posts yet.


Frustrated, feeble-minded dorks are always good for laugh, but not for much else.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> yes yes



Yes yes? Does this double positive mean no?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> And you never seem to log off.



Oh so your one of those stalker homos, great just what I need! I'll be looking for hidden cameras in the shitter at home now!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry I was overcome with his wit


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck you loser reddog takes shits tougher than you!


 
Apparently you have surveillance cameras in his bathroom?

Disgusting, psychotic freak.



D-Latsky said:


> Holy fuck Aries1 and chill must be docking again they always seem to be around at the same time!


 
Who the fuck is some pathetic cunt name Aries?

Not that I really want to know anyway.

D-Lackingofamind is a twat of unimaginable proportions.



REDDOG309 said:


> That was a foul tip, like the head of your boyfriends cock entering your mouth


 
Boyfriend? Unlike you I don't know what that is, but my girlfriend enjoys my cock very much.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Let us not forget aries1, the biggest e-douche bag to come to I.M In quite a while.



He just sucked my dick behind a dumpster at Denny's for some meth.


----------



## Saney (Apr 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He just sucked my meth behind a dumpster at Denny's for some dick.



Fixed


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Fixed



Don't smoke the canola


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

Guess someone had pity for the stray Reddog and took him along for a walk.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> Guess someone had pity for the stray Reddog and took him along for a walk.



That was just weak it's a fucken user name dick head he's not actually a dog


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> That was just weak it's a fucken user name dick head he's not actually a dog


 
No shit anti-genius!

Seems you  have no clue about the meaning of sarcasm or metaphorical humor.

Why the hell did you start this thread anyway?

Its been nothing but a trainwreck for you. A comedy of moronic errors.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> Guess someone had pity for the stray Reddog and took him along for a walk.





Chill said:


> No shit anti-genius!
> 
> Seems you no have clue about the meaning of sarcasm or metaphorical humor.
> 
> ...



 It's kept your fat dorito ass busy! How's your threads doing?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

I got this you got this!






YouTube Video


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^^

*Even that screwball bitch wouldn't give D-Laughingstock the time of Friday.*

Though I'm sure he understands, relates, and dances to her "music" quite well.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Oh so your one of those stalker homos, great just what I need! I'll be looking for hidden cameras in the shitter at home now!


Or, you can assume that I can tell when you're online(as do others) through some type of visualization mechanism. Hmmm...what could that be? Maybe its the little green light under your name that's always on. Nah...couldn't be. Its got to be the hidden cameras you mentioned. Idiot.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

vortrit said:


> He just sucked my dick behind a dumpster at Denny's for some meth.


How often can you be found behind a dumpster having homosexual intercourse with men?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Or, you can assume that I can tell when you're online(as do others) through some type of visualization mechanism. Hmmm...what could that be? Maybe its the little green light under your name that's always on. Nah...couldn't be. Its got to be the hidden cameras you mentioned. Idiot.


Exactly how many timem do you look to see if im here cupcake?? Not much to say about the picture comment. Truth hurts hey dough boy!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Exactly how many _*timem*_ do you look to see if im here cupcake?? Not much to say about the picture comment. Truth hurts hey dough boy!


I'll assume you meant, "time". Let's see...when you reply to one of my posts I see your avatar. Can you figure out the rest?  

Picture? What's with your immediate lust for male photographs? Were you turned on by my dominance?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Apr 2, 2011)

Aries i found your facebook!! You are a fat fucken bitch!!!!^^^


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Aries i found your facebook!! You are a fat fucken bitch!!!!^^^


Before you hit, "submit". Did you not at least give this post a second look? Seriously, are you in elementary school?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> How often can you be found behind a dumpster having homosexual intercourse with men?



Not as many times as you can be found being a little punk bitch on the internet. NOT EVEN CLOSE, bro. True story.


----------



## manic my friend (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> LOL @ new pissant who bothered to come posting this shit, having not even reached 10 posts yet.
> 
> 
> Frustrated, feeble-minded dorks are always good for laugh, but not for much else.



lulz.  i thought it was funny.  666? gimme a goddamn break.  prolly some rage against the korn bizkit lovin shitz.  we were all new at some point.  i spend more time reading cycle logs and sponsor reviews.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> ^^^^
> 
> *Even that screwball bitch wouldn't give D-Laughingstock the time of Friday.*
> 
> Though I'm sure he understands, relates, and dances to her "music" quite well.



Do they still continue to build the Sonic The Hedgehog saga??



vortrit said:


> Not as many times as you can be found being a little punk bitch on the internet. NOT EVEN CLOSE, bro. True story.



Reps owed!



manic my friend said:


> lulz.  i thought it was funny.  666? gimme a goddamn break.  prolly some rage against the korn bizkit lovin shitz.  we were all new at some point.  i spend more time reading cycle logs and sponsor reviews.



I like RATM.  You mad bro?

...


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

This thread will be fun to watch. Haha.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hasn't hasn't does that mean has?


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Aries i found your facebook!! You are a fat fucken bitch!!!!^^^


 
D-Lapdog .... I'm calling you out you moody little butt-licker.


WHAT !!!!!


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

Just as I thought. I knew the bitch was as scared as a deer during hunting season.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Just as I thought. I knew the bitch was as scared as a deer during hunting season.



I am not scared of you angry boy! Have you added anything to this forum? Your a fucken angry bitch. You would make a great stalker that's the only talent you have displayed thus far. I can picture you as the Steve buschemi character in Billy Madison. Sitting at home putting lipstick on looking over your list of people who turned you into the pathetic waste if skin you are. Beat it


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I am not scared of you angry boy! Have you added anything to this forum? Your a fucken angry bitch. You would make a great stalker that's the only talent you have displayed thus far. I can picture you as the Steve buschemi character in Billy Madison. Sitting at home putting lipstick on looking over your list of people who turned you into the pathetic waste if skin you are. Beat it


This whole post is nothing more than projection, loser.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> This whole post is nothing more than projection, loser.



Your life is so pointless and unimportant you have time for two usernames? What a FUCKTARD!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

Smoke up Johnny


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Your life is so pointless and unimportant _*you have time for two usernames*_? What a FUCKTARD!!


The rest may well be true, but the bold is not. Who else do you think I am?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> The rest may well be true, but the bold is not. Who else do you think I am?



Look one post up


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Look one post up


I think you've got the wrong guy.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Curt James, HeavyIron, Foreman, and villan's faggot ass know who I am from other boards. I don't post here often but I'm not a gimmick.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Look one post up



What do you think DOG should gfr just admit these fags are all him? I know I'm exhausted. They are like those little Jew kids on the news throwing rocks at army tanks. Give up you suck!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What do _*you think DOG should gfr just admit these fags are all him*_? I know I'm exhausted. They are like those little Jew kids on the news throwing rocks at army tanks. Give up you suck!!!


Pretty sure Foreman would be offended this...


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

Foreman is a pedophile crack junkie that blows people then pays them for there donation.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had the rage sucked out of me for the past few days. I'm so tired. I don't even have enough energy to be angry. Fucking pathetic if you ask me.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Sitting at home putting lipstick on looking over your list of people who turned you into the pathetic waste if skin you are. Beat it


 
Terrible.

All that coming from a queer who spends most of his time at the squat rack.

Are you perfecting that move so men can stare at your anus during and after that workout?

Leg + ass flaunting bitch.



Aries1 said:


> Pretty sure Foreman would be offended this...


 
I'm deeply offended. First time its happen on this shitty board.



KelJu said:


> Fucking pathetic if you ask me.


 

Yes, you are, and its old news.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Curt James, HeavyIron, Foreman, and villan's faggot ass know who I am from other boards. I don't post here often but I'm not a gimmick.



Only fags post on other forums.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Only fags post on other forums.


 
Moronic.

But I'm sure your checks in the mail from IM nonetheless.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Moronic.
> 
> But I'm sure your checks in the mail from IM nonetheless.



No, you're moronic for taking me serious. Actually, you're just a moron anyway.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Moronic.
> 
> But I'm sure your checks in the mail from IM nonetheless.


Is this Ed?


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> No, you're moronic for taking me serious. Actually, you're just a moron anyway.


 
You playing it off as a horrible form of humor only makes it worse.

But what was I thinking, morons would be offended if I called them vortrit.



Aries1 said:


> Is this Ed?


 
Who?

I wish people would stop confusing me for the gimmicks around here.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is this Ed?



Hes special Ed


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hes special Ed


 
How original. 
Did you have help thinking of that one, you cerebral atrocity?


I see why D-Lunkhead loves to defend you and kiss your ass.
Fuckwit minds think alike, and share that cock-lusting bond.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

Fuck you, fuck your mom and fuck your little sister too. I read alot of your posts and come to realize that you are just a ignorant piece of shit who has nothing good to say about anyone or anything. So in closing, Go fuck yourself troll.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> You playing it off as a horrible form of humor only makes it worse.
> 
> But what was I thinking, morons would be offended if I called them vortrit.



I'm not playing it off. I'm also not playing off the fact that you're a little bitch. Furthermore, you don't even know what vortrit means or what language it's in, and I'm 100% sure you're not smart enough to figure it out, so yeah it is kind of offensive they let any moron (just like you) onto this forum, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Fuck you, fuck your mom and fuck your little sister too. I read alot of your posts and come to realize that you are just a ignorant piece of shit who has nothing good to say about anyone or anything. So in closing, Go fuck yourself troll.


 
Getting your panties tangled in knots comes so easily for you eh?



vortrit said:


> I'm not playing it off. I'm also not playing off the fact that you're a little bitch. Furthermore, you don't even know what vortrit means or what language it's in, and I'm 100% sure you're not smart enough to figure it out, so yeah it is kind of offensive they let any moron (just like you) onto this forum, but that's the way it is.


 


*Vortritt*

_Vortritt _*m *_no pl _*precedence, priority *(Sw) _(=Vorfahrt) _*right of way*



Yeah moron, it seems you were short one "t" with your little forum handle.

Again, you passing judgment anyone, let alone the superior is beyond comprehensible.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Getting your panties tangled in knots comes so easily for you eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. You just proved you can use google. I left the extra t off on purpose, of course. You're still a moron and a piece of shit. And I will pass judgement on you if I want because you're an inferior piece of shit.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Getting your panties tangled in knots comes so easily for you eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow. You just proved you can use google. I left the extra t off on purpose, of course. You're still a moron and a piece of shit. And I will pass judgement on you if I want because you're an inferior piece of shit.


 
Yeah sure.

Good old vortrit(snip) = always good for a million laughs.




Chill said:


> Getting your panties tangled in knots comes so easily for you eh?


 



REDDOG309 said:


> Easier than you getting the shit stains out of your.


 
Umm, that would be your(s) my illiterate, mixed up, panty-soiling + tangling friend.

Perhaps you can get D-Lubricant collector to instruct you on how to keep your panties clean, because he certainly can't advise you on keeping them untangled.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


>



Wake up, Reddog. 

Chill really got me on that last one. Okay, okay. Everyone it is true - vortritt actually is supposed to have two t's instead of one t. Since it's pronounced exactly the same with one t and I thought it looked cooler I deducted a t from my user-name. Chill really called me out on that one. Damn I feel better.

Damn Chill is clever. I hope he don't notice the v in is not capitalized next.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wake up, Reddog.
> 
> Chill really got me on that last one. Okay, okay. Everyone it is true - vortritt actually is supposed to have two t's instead of one t. Since it's pronounced exactly the same with one t and I thought it looked cooler I deducted a t from my user-name. Chill really called me out on that one. Damn I feel better.
> 
> Damn Chill is clever. I hope he don't notice the v in is not capitalized next.


 
The dog is mentally drained trying to keep with someone who is elite.

Not having much to work with was a huge handicap for him.

A nap is the best thing at the moment to save face and recooperate.

But yes vortrit I noticed the v isn't capitalized.

I also noticed that coolness is definately not your forte.

However, I'm here to help when you need it.












Well, not really, because I despise you.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Well, not really, because I despise you.



Oh it's so clever how you put you're secret little message in white. You don't think I'm cool? Damn bro, I'm going to loose sleep over that. Here is a message in black and white (not white and white) you and everyone else can read. You're nothing but a little bitch (still). And you also have down syndrome if you ever think I would need your help with anything EVER.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh it's so clever how you put you're secret little message in white. And you also have down syndrome if you ever think I would need your help with anything EVER.


 
Damn it, I was hoping a simpleton like you wouldn't catch that.

I guess anything is possible afterall. Good for you.

But then you regressed by ensuing that I was serious about helping you.

Which basically nullifies that great moment you had in discovering the cryptic message.

I respect how you've become an expert at self-defeat.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'm not playing it off. I'm also not playing off the fact _*that you're a little bitch*_. Furthermore, you don't even know what vortrit means or what language it's in, and I'm 100% sure you're not smart enough to figure it out, so yeah it is kind of offensive they let any moron (just like you) onto this forum, but that's the way it is.


This seems to be a "go-to" line for you. You're around 5'5" aren't you, little man?



REDDOG309 said:


> Chill said:
> 
> 
> > Getting your panties tangled in knots comes so easily for you eh?
> ...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Damn it, I was hoping a simpleton like you wouldn't catch that.
> 
> I guess anything is possible afterall. Good for you.
> 
> ...


Yep, its you alright. Your spelling has improved.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Damn it, I was hoping a simpleton like you wouldn't catch that.
> 
> I guess anything is possible afterall. Good for you.
> 
> ...



That's funny you think I was defeated just because you said so. Well, anything is not possible. The fact that I will change my mind and not think you are anything but a little punk bitch won't happen. 

I'm not defeated either. I'm still here. I've been here before you and will be here when you're gone so why don't you get out of denial. I would also add quit acting like a punk, but I know that's what you truly are deep down inside, and that some things are too much to ask for.

I find it funny how you think you're intelligent, and that you're so much smarter for having a gay ass generic username like Chill. GTGO.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Meltdown^^^


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

anybody else notice chill has similar word choices to 999? The overly pedantic rants and insecure attempts to sound educated stink of teenage angst. Sonic the hedgehog game reference in tag line= 14yr old pimple and cheeto crumb covered fatbody using up papa's bandwidth to while away a miss spent youth. You should find a reason to peel your ass skin loose from your office max rolling office chair and go outside for some air that doesn't smell like trenchfoot and sodomy.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Meltdown^^^



Don't you have to go suck your mom's dick this time of day?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> anybody else notice chill has similar word choices to 999? The overly pedantic rants and insecure attempts to sound educated stink of teenage angst. Sonic the hedgehog game reference in tag line= 14yr old pimple and cheeto crumb covered fatbody using up papa's bandwidth to while away a miss spent youth. You should find a reason to peel your ass skin loose from your office max rolling office chair and go outside for some air that doesn't smell like trenchfoot and sodomy.



But then his dad will have to get blow-jobs from his mom, and not him.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> anybody else notice chill has similar word choices to 999? The overly pedantic rants and insecure attempts to sound educated stink of teenage angst. Sonic the hedgehog game reference in tag line= 14yr old pimple and cheeto crumb covered fatbody using up papa's bandwidth to while away a miss spent youth. You should find a reason to peel your ass skin loose from your office max rolling office chair and go outside for some air that doesn't smell like trenchfoot and sodomy.


This is how its done.



vortrit said:


> Don't you have to go suck your mom's dick this time of day?


This is not.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> This is not.



Thank you fine sir for pointing out the error of my ways. You internet faggots are good for something...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't you have to go suck your mom's dick this time of day?





vortrit said:


> But then his dad will have to get blow-jobs from his mom, and not him.


You really suck at this.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol...little "vomit" or whatever she is was so butt hurt that she felt the need to neg me. Ha ha ha ha... Winning.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You really suck at this.



Oh. cool. Will you show me how to use the internet right?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...little "vomit" or whatever she is was so butt hurt that she felt the need to neg me. Ha ha ha ha... Winning.



I didn't neg you because I'm butt hurt. I did it because your a little bitch.

What did you win? An anal session with your mom and dad again?


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I didn't neg you because I'm butt hurt. I did it because _*your a little bitch.*_
> 
> What did you win? An anal session with your mom and dad again?


You're definitely 5'5" or less. BTW, its "you're", dunce.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're definitely 5'5" or less. BTW, its "you're", dunce.



Wow. You found a grammatical error in one of my post. I now know how great you are. 

And what does my height have to do with anything? Are you stupid enough to think how tall I am relates to my post? I bet you actually are, and that's why you have to point out a very unimportant spelling error on the internet, so you can actually feel like your more intelligent than you actually are.

Please don't call me a dunce. It hurts my feelings when people call me names.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

OP, we need to correct the thread name. *Latsky's pit of grammar correction*. There is just far too many mistakes and typos in this thread. I'm sending you all to remedial shit talk class to brush up on some basics.


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Yep, its you alright. Your spelling has improved.


 


vortrit said:


> That's funny you think I was defeated just because you said so. Well, anything is not possible. The fact that I will change my mind and not think you are anything but a little punk bitch won't happen.
> 
> I'm not defeated either. I'm still here. I've been here before you and will be here when you're gone so why don't you get out of denial. I would also add quit acting like a punk, but I know that's what you truly are deep down inside, and that some things are too much to ask for.
> 
> I find it funny how you think you're intelligent, and that you're so much smarter for having a gay ass generic username like Chill. GTGO.


 


vortrit said:


> Don't you have to go suck your mom's dick this time of day?


 


vortrit said:


> But then his dad will have to get blow-jobs from his mom, and not him.


 


vortrit said:


> Thank you fine sir for pointing out the error of my ways. You internet faggots are good for something...


 


vortrit said:


> I didn't neg you because I'm butt hurt. I did it because your a little bitch.
> 
> What did you win? An anal session with your mom and dad again?


 
So much epic wit and originality with this guy.

You're right not everything is possible.

I just see anybody topping all that you've done in this "pit of rage".



withoutrulers said:


> OP, we need to correct the thread name. *Latsky's pit of grammar correction*. There is just far too many mistakes and typos in this thread. I'm sending you all to remedial shit talk class to brush up on some basics.


 

You can send them where ever you want, just leave me out of it.

The less contact or space that I share with mentally regressive slapnuts, the better.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 6, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> OP, we need to correct the thread name. *Latsky's pit of grammar correction*. There is just far too many mistakes and typos in this thread. I'm sending you all to remedial shit talk class to brush up on some basics.


Correction, OP rename thread:* CHILL RESPONDS TO EVERY SINGLE POST. *Put some of that wind to use and blow some radiation back to japan


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe I said a long while back " this ain't a fucken spelling bee boy!"


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 6, 2011)

This ass plundering homo chill has been cramming my thread full of his wanna be smart ass bullshit for days! His same sex fucktard homo parents will have to unlock his cage for his beatings soon enough then we can all get back to our discussions of gears Internet porn and titty pics.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> So much epic wit and originality with this guy.
> 
> You're right not everything is possible.
> 
> ...



I like how you just quoted me 30 times without a reply (that was a smart move). Oh, you're still a bitch and still a faggot. Maybe you should hook up with Webster's and a dictionary and look up the words "pit" and "rage". I thought you were already smart enough so you would know the meaning to these simple definitions, but I guess not.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> Here's a picture of me, but don't show anybody.  I don't want them to laugh at me lol.




Bro, for the last time, stop sending me partial nudes of yourself.  And, prostitution is never the answer my friend.  I understand you are trying to raise money for your gastric bypass surgery, but there are better ways to go about that.


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 7, 2011)

wtf is up with internet fat people being so uninhibited? I hate religions but fatties like ^^^^ are supposed to be church folks so they stay uptight and ashamed of their hideous bodies.
reps owed 2b1


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

Look at those titty's "momma" you need to hit the treadmill not the Internet Flubber!


----------



## Chill (Apr 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I like how you just quoted me 30 times without a reply (that was a smart move). Oh, you're still a bitch and still a faggot. Maybe you should hook up with Webster's and a dictionary and look up the words "pit" and "rage". I thought you were already smart enough so you would know the meaning to these simple definitions, but I guess not.


 
Do not start another definition challenge with me, asswipe.

I have nothing to gain by crushing you again in that regard.



2B1 said:


> Bro, for the last time, stop sending me partial nudes of yourself. And, prostitution is never the answer my friend. I understand you are trying to raise money for your gastric bypass surgery, but there are better ways to go about that.


 
*Your uncle* is much older than I am, and about 400 lbs. heavier.

Him needing to wear glasses to see how terrible he's dancing is funny.

You have a stainless steel stomach, that you can stand seeing your relatives nude.



withoutrulers said:


> wtf is up with internet fat people being so uninhibited? I hate religions but fatties like ^^^^ are supposed to be church folks so they stay uptight and ashamed of their hideous bodies.


 
A rare occurance that I agreed with you on something.

But I feel dirty and sick all of sudden.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 7, 2011)

Chill said:


> Do not start another definition challenge with me, asswipe.
> 
> I have nothing to gain by crushing you again in that regard.



Are you kidding? Do you think I care if you are better at English than I am?  Why don't you go find a language forum to post on. Those are rhetorical questions by the way and your still a little punk ass bitch. This is a body building forum, which means you probably don't belong here anyway. Do you even lift weights? My guess is you've never even been in a gym in your life - one of those douches who got picked on so much in school he had to wrap his whole life in his school work then come onto a forum and prove to us how smart he is. Yup, that's you in a nutshell and you're still a little bitch (I just can't say it enough).


----------



## Chill (Apr 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Are you kidding? Do you think I care if you are better at English than I am? Why don't you go find a language forum to post on. Those are rhetorical questions by the way and your still a little punk ass bitch. This is a body building forum, which means you probably don't belong here anyway. My guess is you've never even been in a gym in your life - one of those douches who got picked on so much in school he had to wrap his whole life in his school work then come onto a forum and prove to us how smart he is. Yup, that's you in a nutshell and you're still a little bitch (I just can't say it enough).


 
*I'm amused at how you get a kick out of reading too much into things.*



vortrit said:


> Do you even lift weights?


 
4 days a week, yes.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 7, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I believe I said a long while back " this ain't a fucken spelling bee boy!"


Very fortunate for you, shorty.


Your negs are powerless, short stuff.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

Shorty? You must be one big tranny!


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2011)

Chill said:


> *I'm amused at how you get a kick out of reading too much into things.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days a week, yes.



The only weight you lift is your mom's meat apron to get at her FUPA and try to crawl back into her blown out vagina.


----------



## Chill (Apr 7, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> The only weight you lift is your mom's meat apron to get at her FUPA and try to crawl back into her blown out vagina.


 
This guy never stops. One foolish post after another.

Sad, but in a slightly hilarious way.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 7, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Shorty? You must be one big tranny!


No, I'm a "little bitch" remember, shorty. Why can't you grow, little fella?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 7, 2011)

Chill said:


> This guy never stops. One foolish post after another.
> 
> Sad, but in a slightly hilarious way.



What's hilarious is your persistence in believing you're all that and a bag of chips.  What you are is a poor child who was sexually abused and taught that the more he gets beat up the better he's doing.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)

I was sexually abused buddy! and proud of it!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 7, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> No, I'm a "little bitch" remember, shorty. Why can't you grow, little fella?


What the fuck are you talking about??? What unit of measure is used on planet FUCKTARD??


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just got done eating a large papajohn's pizza and watching A&E's Heavy.  I feel better already.


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What the fuck are you talking about??? What unit of measure is used on planet FUCKTARD??


Piss off, shorty. You insecure, little, neg-repping wanker.


----------

